# The Farm midwives



## saskiaofthewoods (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello,

did anyone here ever work with the farm midwives? I keep on hearing how wonderful they are and the homepage looks great.

I am not sure though if my insurance (healthcare) would pay for it.

And anyway, I would love to hear about your experiences.

Or if any of you know any good midwives in the Clarksville TN or Hopkinsville or Oak Grove KY area, please let me know.

Thanks!

Saskia


----------



## H-BirthRevolution (Jul 28, 2006)

I did my doula training htere last June. I've met Ina May and Pamela. Both were really great. I liked their attitude, their gentle yet spunky nature and their sense of humour.

I highly recommend them. They are really wonderful people and the Farm is a very special place.

Unfortunately, I can't help you with particulars or with referrals, as I'm up in Canada. But I wish you luck in your journey.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I had my baby at the Farm - loved it! Here's my birth story:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=589894

They will bill your insurance for you, but we didn't get much back from ours.

hapersmion


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

I just finished reading Ina May's book Guide to Childbirth. It's convinced me to go with a midwife.
If I was as close to you to The Farm, that's where I'd go. Their birth statistics (which are in the book) are amazing!


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

i've heard that they risk out alot of moms to have such good stats, like no vbacs with single layer sutures


----------



## ebony_vbac (Jul 14, 2006)

wow that was a great story. i didnt know they did breech births, or maybe i forgot. i read spiritual midwifery a long time ago


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
I had my baby at the Farm - loved it! Here's my birth story:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=589894

They will bill your insurance for you, but we didn't get much back from ours.

hapersmion

What an amzing story!!!

Id love to use the farm!!! Were in Canada so no go(atleast midwives are covered on Ontario not in all provinces)

Id say go for it!!! If your insurance will cover....or you can afford it!!!!

I would in a second!


----------



## saskiaofthewoods (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, but that's the problem. I would love the Farm midwives and since it looks like my husband won't be here when I give birth, it would be great if I could have a midwife I trust in. But my insurance already said NO and right now there is no way I can afford it on my own.


----------



## tnsurro (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you military saskia? If you are then Tricare pays for a CNM, but not a regular midwife. I also am interested in where I can find a doula or midwife in the Clarksville area for my next birth. I might just go with a home water birth if I can find one.







That would be awesome!


----------

